# 8 Ag Numbers To Know



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

.....in 2016.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/8-ag-numbers-to-know-in-16-naa-alison-rice/


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

WOW is the only word I can think of, It shocks me that few people saw this coming. Those of us who lived through the eighties knew the day of reckoning would come. It is pretty interesting to listen to the younger kids who never experienced a downturn are now saying well USDA has to help. In my opinion the new farm bill will provide little help. And with the monetary fiasco in DC I doubt there will be little help no matter who gets elected. That and also it's hard to cry poverty from your $60,000 pickup as you drive around the farm you paid $10,000 an acre as you rip ot fence row after fence row to make room for your $200,000 irrigation to grow the crops you plant with your new 24 row planter and harvest with your $300,000 combine that you drive down a road with a string of people going to or from their minimum wage jobs that complain about the cost of food. Sorry if this seems like a rant but I have seen too much of this in my community lately and have very little sympathy for this next generation of "Farmers".


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Embrace the hard times. It will glean out the weak/irresponsible/people aren't will to do what it takes to succeed. Those who survive will hopefully teach the next generation. But seeking "help" from anywhere but the mirror is weakening our country.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

People just thought that the good times would never end.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Swv.farmer said:


> People just thought that the good times would never end.


That's true of our entire country...

Wait til the real shite hits the real fan...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

When it gets just right i would say the majority of big shots will be less than us little shots.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Hokelund Farm said:


> Embrace the hard times. It will glean out the weak/irresponsible/people aren't will to do what it takes to succeed. Those who survive will hopefully teach the next generation. But seeking "help" from anywhere but the mirror is weakening our country.


Yes it will weed out some, but as in the eighties, the banks and grandpa's checkbook will decide who survives. I was just starting out in the mid eighties and saw a lot of good people lose the farm , some who needed to go and then the group with old money and bank support survive. Years later a good friend and mentor told me that his bank , a small bank, was threatened by fed regulators to keep some in business. In order to do that they had to let some go. My friend survived by hard work and good business dealings. Sad part is I feel that hard work is not valued as it once was. Most land owners around me only see the dollar and don't look to the future or the life of their soil. As it has been said before " We are entering very interesting times and it will be some time before it gets better"


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

steve IN said:


> Yes it will weed out some, but as in the eighties, the banks and grandpa's checkbook will decide who survives. I was just starting out in the mid eighties and saw a lot of good people lose the farm , some who needed to go and then the group with old money and bank support survive. Years later a good friend and mentor told me that his bank , a small bank, was threatened by fed regulators to keep some in business. In order to do that they had to let some go. My friend survived by hard work and good business dealings. Sad part is I feel that hard work is not valued as it once was. Most land owners around me only see the dollar and don't look to the future or the life of their soil. As it has been said before " We are entering very interesting times and it will be some time before it gets better"


Caused me to laugh.... Grandpas checkbook. At least they saw the need to pass on a legacy. Even if the grandkid squandered it.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> Caused me to laugh.... Grandpas checkbook. At least they saw the need to pass on a legacy. Even if the grandkid squandered it.


A good friend od mine said that the first generation worked to make it the next generation enjoyed and the third generation lost it by not working to keep it


----------

